# Oil Pressure gage adapter



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

For those interested in finding a 1/8" npt to 10mm adapter to use with an oil pressure gage to check your oil pressure here is a good deal. 

http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRIT2?PMAKA=04254355&PMPXNO=7190929

It's a Parker 222P-2-M110


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Nice. Perfect for that unused port on the 1.8t oil filter housing.


----------

